# IGF made easy please



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi guys looking for someone who is really clued up on igf just to give me some quick help please,ihave tried reading up on this but i'm not the brightest spark and i cant understand it.So here are my stats 22, 6ft 6inch,almost 14 stone building for about 1 yr now my diet is 80-90% thanks to this forum 2 proper cycles under my belt 1st was 450mg test alone a week 8 weeks put on about 1 stone in weight that i kept.3 weeks into 2nd cycle 250mg sust and 100mg deca every 4 days. Now if i was to use igf what benefit would this be to me my only objective is to build mass and not to lose body fat (as i havent got that much).now i have read that this will cut me up but also that it will put on average 2lb of muscle a week, so if say i used this with my current cycle sust and deca (at i dose u would recommend) what should i expect to see and is it worth me doing.I know this is really long winded but i really appreciate any help as if i was going to use this i want to do it correctly.

Thanks

P.S Also which would be the best one to use as the seem to be a couple of different one to choose from.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well IGF works much faster than HGH and offers a pretty good bang for the buck.

I am on 50mcg a day but I am also on a PCT.

Judging by your size, Id say anywhere from 60mcg-80mcg a day would be a good start.

Taken IM with a slin needle.

Ok, for time constraint issues I can not jab after a workout so I jab in the morning.

Ideally one would jab the area of muscle worked in the gym, so if it was arms then you would shoot the biceps or triceps.

Many guys split the shot up and shoot lets say both arms.

I am against this line of thinking due to some loss left in the syrenge,

It gives me some sick looking veins.

50mcg a day would last 20 days, so you do the math.

With that cycle it would be 2-3 bottles of 1mg

The whole deal with IGF is the fact that it induces hyperplasia, this is where muscle cells divide and make more cells.

This by the way is perminant.

Hypertrophy is where the muscle cell grow or get bigger, this is what gear does.

So, the addition of IGF with gear should be very impressive, but this all depends on the individual, diet, training, sleep, you get the picture.

I get the coolest vains when I use IGF.

If you can catch it on sale and use the coupon discount, it can be pretty cheap considering.

When that stuff goes on sale I just buy buy buy

It lasts about a year in the fridge so I know i will use by then.


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Scott i was hoping you would help me as you really know your stuff i notice that omega labs who advertise on here sell R3 IGF-1 would this be a good source to buy from ( ihope that wasn't breaking any rules as they are on here anyway) if i was to get some can i pm you so you can tell me excactly how to prepair it and use it.Thanks agian for the graet help.

Justin

Also are the effects permanant of will i lose some gains.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

with only 2 cycles under your belt i don't think you are ready for IGF i would look at designing a better course for more growth IGF is to advanced for you at this point...


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Pscarb thanks for the reply in what way is igf to advanced for me? i must admit it does seem very complicated hence the questions, so you wouldn't recommend adding it to my current cycle?.

Thanks

justin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well you have done only 2 cycles of AAS and you now want to jump to a product that will give you at best 1-2lbs of muscle for your money....IGF is best used when you have exploited all you can from AAS but this is just my opinion i think you will be dissapointed with the results when you compare it to a decent D/bol/Test course....

Can i as you what you are expecting to acheive from IGF-1LR3??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, it is expensive.

I can say that for the price of one bottle you can do a cycle of gear.

Oh, another thing, usually orals will raise the IGF-1 in the body due to its liver taxing effects.

So, in some small fashion IGF-1 will be raised some during oral administration.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Proponaite raises IGF-1 levels aswell...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Proponaite raises IGF-1 levels aswell...


I didnt know that.

Do any of the other tests do that?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't think so mate but Suspension might not sure why but you know me not into all the scientific stuff 

When i am using IGF and Prop i do my Prop on the days i don't do the IGF


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

good answers lads , just what i needed to know also


----------

